# Jinenkan tips for fighting karateka fighter



## TogakureRyu (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello, i am currently studying Jinenkan, and i fixed up details with a karate instructor to fight a student of his, according to a specific set of rules such as
-set- no pads, no time limit, no points
-win- opponet gives up, or K.O.
-disqualified- attacking eyes
i know it sounds funny but its the real deal, anyways i would love for some pointers


----------



## Zepp (Dec 23, 2004)

What exactly was it that made you agree to this?  Unless you're getting paid and will be covered by health and dental insurance for this, this is a bad idea.

The first pointer I have to offer involves groin protection and a mouthguard.  If you neglect to wear either, you don't deserve further advice.  (I suppose you could skip the groin protection if you're trying for a Darwin Award.)

The second pointer I have for you is to make sure there's someone in your corner who can take care of you.  Preferably someone with some first aid knowledge.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Dec 23, 2004)

Idiot.


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 23, 2004)

TogakureRyu said:
			
		

> Hello, i am currently studying Jinenkan, and i fixed up details with a karate instructor to fight a student of his, according to a specific set of rules such as
> -set- no pads, no time limit, no points
> -win- opponet gives up, or K.O.
> -disqualified- attacking eyes
> i know it sounds funny but its the real deal, anyways i would love for some pointers


 
 Hmmmm.....1st post and this is what you start out with......I smell a troll.

 I'll give you a pointer: don't agree to a fight and THEN ask for pointers.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 23, 2004)

TogakureRyu said:
			
		

> ...i know it sounds funny but its the real deal, anyways i would love for some pointers


Ok, I give; Why? :idunno:


----------



## Satt (Dec 24, 2004)

Don't lose.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jan 14, 2005)

Hug your loved ones and tell them you love them before the...well, let's CALL it a fight.

Because you're gonna die.

In brief, apologize and don't do this.


----------



## Peter Steeves (Mar 17, 2005)

Ok....

This is probably too old a post to be of any value for answering....but since thus far everyone has taken shots at the kid for asking a question.....

Specifics: Keep an eye out for combos of attacks coming in at once. Get off the line of the initial attack. Flanking maneuvers while delivering well-covered strikes should help a great deal. Grab and throw/lock/choke a lot, as these tend to be a little less emphasized in American karate schools.

Generally: Keep to your training - it's good stuff. The question is, are you good at the stuff? Pick something to work on other than winning: timing, distancing, angling, etc. Get something of value out of this kind of training. Not just a feeling of having beat somebody up, or gotten hit too many times yourself to remember what happened.

*Generally, random fighting like this is useless as training.* too much trying to win - not enough trying to get better at something. Your goal as a warrior is to learn to beat everyone on the planet - not this particular guy. Train with that in mind for the physical side of technique.

Hope this helps.


----------



## still learning (Mar 19, 2005)

Hello,  What is the purpose of the fight?  Is this part of your testing?

      If it is to prove who is the toughest? If it is?  I would change teachers?

 The rules? You got to be "joking"? No eye strikes only, but what about thoats strikes,neck, the back bone, knees, all the joints? Take downs,sweeps, stomping when on the ground. You mention the rules didn't say anything about the use of weapons? 

 If you decide to fight ( not sure what for? ) . Hit the nose or go for the thoat(you didn't mention no killing). First chance" Take him down", an pound away and try to end the fight as soon as possible. Don't get into a back and forth type of(stand-up) fight. He can/will go for those areas not mention? Can you afford to stay out of work for a few weeks to months or more? 

    When black belts fight, both knows how to kill...again what is the purpose of the fight? For sport? or to prove something?  

    If it is for fun/testing?  Expect the worst?  Got life insurance?  and medical plan?

  Good luck and enjoy yourself..life can be short? .....Aloha


----------



## Mc Qoorbs (Mar 20, 2005)

aiight im new and dont know much but is everybody on his case because of the rules or because Karate is dominant over Jinenkan?


----------



## rutherford (Mar 20, 2005)

Mc Qoorbs said:
			
		

> aiight im new and dont know much but is everybody on his case because of the rules or because Karate is dominant over Jinenkan?




The rules.

With the way they're set, there's a lot of room for permanent injury or death.  And, I'm biased, but I tend to think the Jinenkan practitioner has a stronger advantage the more dirty he's willing to fight.  Ninjutsu is really meant for surviving battlefield experiences - where the only rule is kill or disable the other guy as quickly as possible so that you can move on.    

Of course, "karate" alone doesn't tell you much about a school's particular skills.  It's a pretty general term.  And there isn't a lot of "this school" beats "that school".  The individual fighter's skill, experience, physical attributes, _and_ mental attributes are all far more important.   

Between two skilled individuals who both honestly want a good and friendly fight, I wouldn't be worried about the rules.  There's more to self restraint than official rules.

If one or both of them lacks control, wants to win too badly, or has a grudge involved . . .   :idunno:


BTW - how goes your own search for a school?


----------



## Mc Qoorbs (Mar 21, 2005)

ive decided im going to try jinenkan with peter steeves...its close to where i live so why not right?

Matter of fact i got into a car accident driving there today to see where it was!dont trip though...im only a permit driver as of now but my mom was hella pissed!

its 215 in the morning so today im going to go there and take a peek and see whats crackin


----------



## eyebeams (May 24, 2005)

The rules are terrible. It's hard to strike the eyes effectively It's easier to get a joint injury. And barring good friends, inter-school matches need a rules set.

 I cross train with jujutsu, BJJ and taekwondo practitioners. The best fighters compete according to unambiguous rules. Propaganda about a "battlefield art" is fine and dandy until you waste time deciding on what's appropriate in a match. While someone's picking a "dirty trick" they'll get owned by a nice "clean" punch or throw that someone else can throw without thinking twice.

 For any cross-style training, core skills are what you want to hit. You will be surprised that the interactions you learn from training within an art don't always apply. That's what you'll learn from cross-training, too.


----------



## crysis (May 25, 2005)

umm...do it...it sounds like a good idea. :uhyeah: 

so all else aside, who do you think won the fight? in a simulated situation? jinekin or say....general shotokan karate?


----------



## hwarang (May 27, 2005)

fight as dirty as you possibly can, because he certainly will... not to be mean but why would you agree wtih a fight then come on here asking for us to tlel you what to do??? if your not that confident you have no buisness fighting

-thee kevin


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 27, 2005)

Uhhh...dead thread, guys. He posted once, a long time ago, and has not been seen since. Just some idiot trolling for effect.


----------



## SAkenpo (May 30, 2005)

i'm guessing it didn't turn out too well..."dead thread" is probably appropriate.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 8, 2005)

TogakureRyu said:
			
		

> Hello, i am currently studying Jinenkan, and i fixed up details with a karate instructor to fight a student of his, according to a specific set of rules such as
> -set- no pads, no time limit, no points
> -win- opponet gives up, or K.O.
> -disqualified- attacking eyes
> i know it sounds funny but its the real deal, anyways i would love for some pointers


How about a hairbrush applied to the seat...


----------

